# Smiley Count to 10,000 !



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

A number of people were once part of the Count to 10,000 :shok:threads and when they were over they were sorely missed. So this thread is a revival of those threads but with one small change. I love smilies and there are so many creative ones around, also the standard smilies Warhammer has kindly provided to the right of all text boxes:thank_you:, that are just one click away 
I would love it if people could please always post a smiley next to every count.
I'd also like to thank Todds worshipper:thank_you:, for kindly helping me with ideas for this new thread 

THE RULES:

1. Each post must contain a number (in line with the threads post count) AND a smiley!!:wacko:

2. No posting one after the other (aka double posting):nono:

3. All competitors should green the final poster who achieves the final 10,000nd post.:headbutt:

4. Warhammer picture, story or joke every 500 posts. Just to keep it Warhammer related. Also it gives people a chance to share their favourite picture or retell their favourite:gamer1: moment or battle scene :hang1:


Good Luck and may the counting AND smiling begin!
1


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Eh, why not? Can we use smilies from anywhere?

2


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Um, no they weren't. They were fun, because it was something different.

Having one every couple of weeks ruins the novelty.


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

3


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

4. :training:


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

5.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

6.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If we're going to do this, we gotta do it right.

7.


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

8.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll post my favourite one from here;

9. wild:


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

10.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

11:hq:

Not really a smiley...


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

12. [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Bio-Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

13


----------

